# Labs in. What to do next.



## redspacemonkey (Dec 16, 2015)

Got these labs in. I know you guys recommend different tests, I will work on getting those thyroid tests done. So far my GP put me on t.cypionate 200mg every 2 weeks.

Had another lab done, showed high prolactin levels, 17.5 ( 4.0 - 15.2 ng/mL ref range ).

Suggestions?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If you are in the USA - you can order the correct thyroid labs for around $80

http://www.healthcheckusa.com/thyroid-tests/panels/thyroid-panel-ii-t4-free-t3-free-with-tsh.aspx

Post those results with ranges and we can help guide you to the conversation to have with your doctor.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

How old are you? Are you male?


----------



## redspacemonkey (Dec 16, 2015)

Male 38.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Your TSH is a smidge high and your free t4 is low, but what really stands out is how low your testosterone is. Has anyone spoken to you about that?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Low testosterone can mimic hypothyroid. It can also stress your system a bit and throw off your thyroid labs.

When are you due to re-test your testosterone levels? I would wait until your t labs have stabilized and then re-check the thyroid.


----------



## redspacemonkey (Dec 16, 2015)

Makes sense. Dr said 3 months but I might after 6 weeks. Then I can get all the tests this group recommends.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It may not be worth it at that point...it can't hurt, but just so you know...until your testosterone is stabilized, it will continue to stress your endocrine system. It can take a bit to figure out the testosterone dosage (just as it can the thyroid dosage).


----------



## redspacemonkey (Dec 16, 2015)

sounds good. ill wait for things to stabilize.


----------



## redspacemonkey (Dec 16, 2015)

just got in some labwork ill post some pertinent labs, these were doc ordered, i would have ordered more.

Thyroid Stimulating Hormone (TSH)	1.90 uIU/mL 0.270-4.200 uIU/mL

Prolactin 15.7 ng/mL range 4.0 - 15.2 ng/mL
Testosterone 379ng/dL range 400 - 1080 ng/dL
Vitamin D 25-Hydroxy 31 ng/mL range 30-96 ng/mL


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Its a better TSH value and a better testosterone value...but obviously it's still low. So, I think you have some room for improvement before you fiddle with thyroid stuff.


----------



## redspacemonkey (Dec 16, 2015)

Just got more labs in. In addition to my TRT protocol I am taking NOW Thyroid Energy.

http://www.nowfoods.com/Thyroid-Energy-90-veg-capsules.htm


----------



## redspacemonkey (Dec 16, 2015)

I have been taking my temperature before bed, and when i wake up, it hovers around 96.7 but never breaks 97. My dr pawned me off to an Endocrinologist. My appointment is at the end of April. Meanwhile I am going to AZ for a few days, and where im staying is a few blocks away from a labcorp. Should I start with free T3, free T4, reverse T3 for labwork? Or should I be a little more patient.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Your free testosterone looks much better. Too bad they didn't run more recent thyroid labs. Have your smyptoms improved at all?


----------



## redspacemonkey (Dec 16, 2015)

Once I added arimidex my blood pressure went down significantly(170/130 to 105/75), and I lost 12 pounds of water weight. Otherwise my weight has stayed the same. Fatigue is a little better, temperature extremes still bother me. Ive always had low body temperature. its usally in the low 97's. Like 97.3ish but lately its lower. Adding Vitamin D and DHEA has helped a little bit with fatigue. My HDL is low 26, LDL 100 and Triglycerides are mid range normal 77.

I dont mind throwing some money at labs, but they will probably come back in range but not optimal, and doctors dont really treat for optimal. So if i do anything it will probably be though other means. Which I am fine with. Its just a matter of figuring out what needs to be tweaked and the best way to tweak it.


----------



## redspacemonkey (Dec 16, 2015)

just got some labs in, decided to start with these. temp is 97.8 at drs offices.


----------



## redspacemonkey (Dec 16, 2015)

tldr: trt patient concerned about thyroid

visited with an endocrinologist for about an hour today. he postulated i was normal, didnt need trt, and that my thyroid was fine. he wanted me to come off of everything. after a spirited conversation we agreeded to disagree and went our separate ways. he told me he will be seeing my name in the obituaries. lol. thought you guys would enjoy that.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> arimidex


Why do you take this?

https://www.arimidex.com/#AU



> Approved Uses for ARIMIDEX
> 
> ARIMIDEX is approved for adjuvant treatment (treatment following surgery with or without radiation) of postmenopausal women with hormone receptor-positive early breast cancer.
> 
> ...


----------



## redspacemonkey (Dec 16, 2015)

it is common among trt patients to take arimidex to keep testosterone from aromatasing to estradiol via the CYP19A1 enzyme which exist in all human beings. it does not specifically treat breast cancer, arimidex binds to the aromatase temporarily to prevent creation of estrogens. so i take an extremely low dose approx 1/20th to keep my estradiol in a optimal range od 22 to 33.


----------

